# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Одежда под настроение

## pavellidski99

Всем привет! Все думаю знают, что психологическое состояние влияет на здоровье в целом! Я считаю, что логично, что то, что ты носишь, отражает тебя и показывает кто ты внутри души. Короче) Нужно красиво одеваться! Читать например статьи такого типа [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] чтобы понимать как и что сочетать и т.п.
Что скажете?

----------

